# Filter Inlet - Shrimp



## Richard Dowling (25 Nov 2013)

Hi All,

Anyone know if Ill need some mesh or a cover for the end of my filter inlet if I have shrimp?

I have a pretty high flow filter in relation to my tank (Tetratec EX1200 for a 60x45x30 Tank) so im worried that shrimp will get hoovered by my Easy Aqua glass inlet (below)

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/easy-aqua-lily-pipe-inflow-17mm-p-6080.html


----------



## Nick16 (25 Nov 2013)

yes you need some cover, either some coarse cylindrical sponges with a hole in the middle, or you can get those fine mesh metal ones of ebay, your choice.


----------



## kirk (25 Nov 2013)

Hi, up until recently I worried about the inlet. I don't worry anymore I worry more about the hydor shrimp blender 900 I've introduced to the tank  I cleaned our external today to find over 20 rili shrimp in the base of the 2215. Poured them into a net then back into tank and they soon went about their shrimpy business.  I've used mesh bits of old  fish net also tights before.


----------



## steveno (25 Nov 2013)

Hello Dowheim,

I have the same glass inlet and when i come to clean my filter (also the same model EX1200) have always found shrimps in my filter, so yes i would recommend a cover.


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Nov 2013)

Bit of course sponge but a hole down and slip it over or if that is going to spoil your view check out aquarium plant food UK website for shrimp guards. Or fleabay 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## basil (27 Nov 2013)

I'm using tights at the moment on my inlet. I find them ok for a couple of days but they seem to clog and reduce flow, so I regularly trying to clean the muck off. Bit of a pain in the ass really, so am thinking about a proper mesh guard in the hope that the slightly larger holes will help to maintain the flow without clogging.


----------



## Richard Dowling (27 Nov 2013)

I've purchased a guard which I'm waiting delivery of. Ill let you know what i think


----------



## Richard Dowling (27 Nov 2013)

Great, the guard doesn't fit the inlet! Not long enough. Looking at the slits in the glass I can't see how anything could get through it, fry maybe but nothing larger??


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Nov 2013)

Baby shrimp will for sure

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Nov 2013)

Make your own


----------



## Richard Dowling (28 Nov 2013)

Yes I have decided to use the black plastic and just make my own mesh.

Slightly unrelated question, do Oto's eat baby shrimp?


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Nov 2013)

No

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

